# Pearl Eyes



## johnnyksspeedshop

Just an article I came across about pearl eyes. I love pearl eyes, and find it a great way to distinct between possible highfliers, even though highfliers dont have to be pearl eyed.

http://www.balandziai.lt/perziura.php?skyrius=genetika&id=16


----------



## TipplerBeni

Tipplers have pearl eyes! most of the highfliers i have seen are pearl or white eye


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

I don't know for sure, but I think what people call a "Pearl Eye" in the High Flier fancy, is different in the racing pigeon fancy. My birds have what I refer to as a "White" eye....which may or may not be the term used by the High Flier fancy. Anyone have a picture of this so called Pearl eye ?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

My dad sad that all of the highfliers in India he had had pearl eyes. yet a number of show breeds, including fantails I have seen with pearl eyes. so it is kind of hard to know if pearl eyes is a specific trait of highfliers. i think the best question to ask is are there any differences between pearl eyes and colored eyes? does the white reflect sun in some way or another? does the white mean there is less blood vessels close to the surface, possibly meaning they dont "black out" as easily, as pilots under many g-froces do? im not sure, just some thoughts. here are a couple pictures of my old tipplers and WOE tumblers (probably the same as what you call "white eye"):


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

WonWord,

Yes, that is what I would call a white eye, and the white one you have pictured there, right below the blue bar, looks similar in color to mine, except maybe mine have a little less marking's on the body, and mine have slightly longer wings, and a more stream lined appearence..........


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Warren, do you raise tipplers as well as homers? The two pictured there I flew over 7 hours. The only homers i've seen with pearl eyes are german beauty homers, which are show birds . ..


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

wonword said:


> Warren, do you raise tipplers as well as homers? The two pictured there I flew over 7 hours. The only homers i've seen with pearl eyes are german beauty homers, which are show birds . ..



WonWord,

If you can call the birds I race "Homers" then I guess you could call my High Fliers "Tipplers"...but neither is exactly correct, from my vantage point.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

haha i see, i see. there are some nice iranian highlfiers and tipplers on eggbid at the moment, wish my new loft was set up


----------



## velo99

This is a Birmingham Roller with a pearl eye.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

nice eye velo!


----------



## TipplerBeni

Rollers are hard to put in a catogory of eye colors. They come in all colors. Yellows, blacks, whites, oranges. But usually tipplers should have a pearl/white eye to know that they are pure tipplers. I dont think the eye color has any trait of being highfliers or not but just to know what the breed shows.. tipplers white eyes, flights white eyes, etc.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

good point Benni! alot of Iranian highfliers have amber, yellow, orange eyes and fly 5+ hours easy also. Also, there are a few strains of bull eyed tipplers floating around, i cant remember if any of mine were though.


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

*white \pearl eye are categorized into two types*

hi guys im from india and here pearl eye is considered more superior flyers
i mostly have tumblers and rollers. i have a pair of lahore with pearl eyes and i have seen a lot of show breeds with pearl eyes.
pearl eye doesnt necessarily mean high flyers.......the pearl eye is mainly of two types....1...pearl with blood vessels next to the third ring from outside and 2....without or very few from the third ring.......
the ones withour the blood vessels on the third ring fly faster and higher and dont get tired on sunny days and fly for about 6+ hrs in the sun...these are usually high flying tumblers.
i will be posting more detailed pics.....for now check 
<http://community.webshots.com/user/santhosh_silver>

the one in velos pic is with lesser blood vessels...... this characteristic depends upon conditions of the nest where the squab is born,stress,genetic heridity,medical history etc

also colour of eyes dont depend on the location the breed originated but usually birds from the middle east are pearl and the european side are yellow\amber........
check <http://turkishtumblers.com/>


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

velo99 said:


> This is a Birmingham Roller with a pearl eye.


OK then... ...this is what I was calling a "White Eye"....in racing pigeons, when a fancier refers to a pearl eye, it does not look like this. As you can see, I pay little attention to eyes, except to make sure a bird has two !


----------



## santhosh_pigeons

*new pearl eye photos*

indian pearl eyes
<community.webshots.com/user/santhosh_silver>

http://community.webshots.com/user/santhosh_silver


----------



## velo99

I have a couple of birds that have a golden eye. I`ll post in the next couple of days.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

santhosh_pigeons said:


> indian pearl eyes
> <community.webshots.com/user/santhosh_silver>
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/santhosh_silver





velo99 said:


> I have a couple of birds that have a golden eye. I`ll post in the next couple of days.


Santosh, what is the name of your fliers in tamil or malayalam? Just curious as im trying to figure out what kind of highfliers my dad most likely raise in Kerala. He said "thoughdahl", but im not sure.

What breed do you have with the gold eyes velo?


----------

